# FS:55G Setup + Pictures



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Standard Tank
Black Stand
Top with Light
1 Peice of Driftwood
AC300 Filter
*
$130 FIRM*
sorry about the cords..makes the pics look terrible..


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

hey buddy can u send me a pic i am interested in this for beccas mom


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

no batteries right now dude..

just come over your only 30min away


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

is that the nice hagen?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

yuppers !...
i gotta downsize ..
my new suit is a little small for 5+ tanks.
so 4 will have to do.


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

do you still have the ac300? i am interested in just the filter if you are willing to divide your sale


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry dude..id like for someone to buy the complete package..

ill keep ya posted if I change my mind though


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Can I see some pictures too? thx.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i will be posting pictures tonight...

inquire within


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pictures are up!!!!!


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

Wish I lived closer... 

What kind of light is that?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

umm..i couldnt tell ya..lol

it actually came with the 55. It looks blue i guess because i havnt turned it on for a while.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I think it's a coral life. Should be written on the bulb.


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

what are the dimensions of the tank footprint?


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Pm sent...Looks nice


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

tank setup pending..


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the nice tank Ben, I will let you know when I get it all setup...great looking puffers and ray!!!

Cheers


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats on the new tank Dj, very nice set up......if you ever want to get rid of the piece of driftwood that came with it , let m know  lol


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

You beat me to it  That's it, I'm getting a nicer tank!!! 



djamm said:


> Thanks for the nice tank Ben, I will let you know when I get it all setup...great looking puffers and ray!!!
> 
> Cheers


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry folks 

this deal has been picked up!..


----------

